# Montar 90 leds en mi coche



## juan_quinta (Jun 17, 2008)

quiero montar un circuito en mi coche con 12v de la alimentacion del coche y quiero q sean 80led azules y 10 rojos. alguien puede echarme una mano para saber como se hace el circuito el montaje y las resistencias, led, y lo q me haga falta. gracias


----------



## herrtrudyss (Jun 17, 2008)

1º tienes que dar mas datos, ¿ irán directo a 12 v con un interruptor? o en paralelo con alguna cosa ? ¿ se encenderán todos simultaneamente ?  ¿ de cuanto amperaje serán los leds ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 17, 2008)

exactamente, sin datos no hay resolucion.


----------



## juan_quinta (Jun 18, 2008)

Son leds normales lo único que quiero es que se iluminen bien y que no se quemen ni gasten mucho. Los quiero poner 80 leds azules y 10 rojos si se pueden poner por separado y que se enciendan indistintamente y en conjunto. La intensidad que puede pasar por ellos es de 20mA. Y a ver si se puede conectar directo o con una resistencia. Yo los voy a poner con un interruptor. quiero que gasten lo menos posible y que se iluminen mucho. o por lo menos que se iluminen aunque gasten. gracias


----------



## fsr (Jun 21, 2008)

si son leds normales y los conectas directamente a un voltaje de 12 v los vas a quemar, ahora que quiers que hagan los leds que se queden iluminados por un cierto tiempo o como? 
Da mas datos de lo  que quieres hacer con los leds 
 saludos


----------



## Nico17 (Jun 21, 2008)

Si le pones un regulador de voltaje no se te quemaran por una subida de voltaje.
Hace falta mas información. Saludos.


----------



## fsr (Jun 21, 2008)

como dice nico se necesita mas información . saludos


----------



## totung (Jun 24, 2008)

recordad que el voltaje de un auto aumenta cuando esta en marcha yo creo que lo mejor seria poner un regulador 7805 o algo parecido.


----------



## JMNieto (Jul 31, 2008)

Pero que quieres hacer con los leds? iluminar el maletero?

Para que quieres que se enciendan indistintamente? si realmente quieres que brillen mucho tendrás que utilizar leds de alta intensidad, estos leds se tienen que alimentar a 3,7V aproximadamente y consumen... no se 0.5A? por lo tanto podrias poner agrupaciones en serie de 3 leds con una resistencia en paralelo con el resto pero te subiría mucho el amperaje. Si quieres utilizar leds normales te consumiran eso... 1.5V@20mA  por lo que podrás poner agrupaciones de  7 leds con 1 resistencia en serie y en paralelo con el resto de agrupaciones.

80leds azules y 10 rojos? que quieres hacer con eso? me tienes intrigado la luz de marcha atrás? iluminar el techo del coche?


----------



## EL NOVATO (Jul 31, 2008)

Creo que ninguna de las soluciones que te han dado son válidas para ese proyecto que tienes en mente. Lo mejor para esa carga de led´s es realizar una matriz controlada con un micro y multiplexar las salidas. De este modo evitaras el consumo excesivo y por supuesto alargar la vida de los mismos. Y falta lo más importante, la alimentación. Si no te quieres quedar tirado por no poder arrancar el motor del coche, te sugiero que montes una fuente conmutada (como la de los ordenadores)adaptada a la tension de alimentacion de la matriz (sobre unos 30 voltios). Los pulsos del multiplexor pueden gobernar unos drivers integrados, que puedan trabajar al menos con 30 o 40 voltios en salida. Bueno, es solo una idea. Quizás busques algo más sencillo. Suerte.


----------



## santiago (Jul 31, 2008)

por que tanto problema, si con un lm317 regulado a 3,7 v podes poner hasta 1A en leds, podes poner varios reguladores de voltage, uno para cada rama de leds, dividis 1000mA / el amperaje de cada led , y te da la cantidad que le podes poner, suponiendo que consumen 20mA 
seria 1000mA/20mA =50 leds por cada lm317 que pongas, y ademas, si sube o baja el voltage no te importa, al voltage lo regulas con un preset y listo , con que lo dejes en 3,4V los 50 leds te van a andar de 10 , a este regulador lo haces por 0,75ctv de dolar, o por 2,50 pesos argentinos mas o menos, en el buscador del foro pone fuente regulable con lm317 y vas a encontrar como mil resultados jaja  suerte

saludos


----------



## Nico17 (Ago 1, 2008)

Opto por un lm317t que serian 1500mA osea 75 leds. Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 1, 2008)

1500ma exigido con un buen disipador, pero lo podes hacer trabajar mas comodo a 1A, o pone 2 en paralelo y ponele todos tuds leds

saludos


----------



## raticelli (Ago 1, 2008)

Juan Quinta:
                     Te comento que para mejorar la eficiencia de dicho sistema con leds tenés que implementar un PWM, es decir, un modulador de ancho de pulso. El ancho de pulso va a determinar la intensidad, si tenés la posibilidad de observar los sistemas de iluminacion de los Audi A4, Passat (2008) y otros autos; te darás cuenta que la intensidad de las luces disminuye en la noche y en el día aumenta, esto es porque en la noche los leds necesitan de menor corriente para que se puedan visualizar bien.
Este sistema está implementado con unas LDR, que detectan en varios angulos el nivel de radiacion solar, para luego disminuir el ancho del pulso.
El circuito PWM lo podés hacer con un LM3524 o un 555.
Tratá de separar el circuito en subsistemas, es decir, una parte de control, otra de potencia y la última de alimentación. Tratá de optoacoplar la parte de control con la de potencia.


----------



## santiago (Ago 2, 2008)

mas facil ldr +tr+317 = variacion de voltage con respecto a la luz solar

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

totung dijo:
			
		

> recordad que el voltaje de un auto aumenta cuando esta en marcha yo creo que lo mejor seria poner un regulador 7805 o algo parecido.



NOOOOO...  pensa que van a estar cayendo como 7 volts! no es para nada eficiente


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 24, 2008)

¿No seria mas facil poner por cada led una resistencia de 470 Ohmios y cada uno conectado en paralelo con un cable comun al positivo de todos y tomando la corriente del mechero (el fusible de este segun en que coches aguanta entre 10 y 15 Amperios)?

Yo en mi coche tengo 50 leds como luz de cortesia, y los tengo en paralelo con resistencias de 470 Ohmios y luego una comun de 22 Ohmios a 10 Watios conectada al positivo de dicha luz para engañara a la centralita de las luces para que se apague y encienda al igual que la original y llevo asi varios meses y no se ha fundido ni una.

Creo yo que lo mas sencillo y barato, es poner una resistencia como la de 22 Ohmios y 10 Watios para que disipe bien el calor y luego cada led en paralelo con una resistencia de 470 Ohmios por cada led.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

No hay que poner leds en paralelo a no ser que cada uno vaya con su resistencia!... x ej si tienen dos leds no los pueden poner en paralelo y alimentarlos a travez de una R en serie! porque no todos los leds son iguales... usen el buscador del foro    Se ven muchisimas preguntas sobre conectar leds y todas son lo mismo


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 25, 2008)

Fernandoae, si no es mucha molestia, me has corregido una cosa que dije bien o a lo mejor no me entendiste.
Segun doi a entender cada led con su resistencia en paralelo con otro led y resistencia y asi hasta 90, 100 o las que quiera poner, la comun la de 22 Ohmios y 10 watios, que es como lo llevo yo en el coche.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 25, 2008)

No te estoy corrigiendo  solo estaba aclarando lo de poner los leds en paralelo con una unica resistencia, cosa que no se debe hacer, ya que la minima diferencia entre leds va a hacer que brillen diferente.
Y lo recomendado para alimentar tantos leds es hacer una rama con 3 leds(o mas,depende del color y su tension nominal) en serie con una resistencia...
O usen el programa que les adjunto si quieren hacerlo facil


----------



## EL NOVATO (Oct 11, 2008)

Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta, como ya dije antes las propiedades del sistema de alimentación. Las baterias de los autos están diseñadas para proporcionar muchisima energia en un momento puntual, pero no para mantenerla constante, por lo que, el abuso de esta alimentación hace que se agoten con mucha facilidad. Y este es el concepto base, del que hay que partir. A no ser que estemos viajando constantemente con el coche, puedo asegurar que hasta el uso prolongado y constante del cargador de un movil, puede dejar sin carga la batería.
Partiendo de aquí, hay que decir que las ideas que habeis expuesto son buena.
El uso de PWM nos dara una regulacion de tensión pero no de intensidad, que es lo que nos interesa. El elemento a utilizar para realizar esta función, dependera de las características del mismo.
El uso de una resistencia es primordial para amortiguar picos de tensión y compensar la intensidad por los distintos diodos, por lo que cada diodo tiene que llevar su resistencia. 
Concretando, la solución que propone Santixman con el LM317 No es la más adecuada. Tendriamos una perdida de energía en forma de calor bastante considerada. Por otro lado el uso de un monteje con el LM3524 o el 555, como propone Raticelli es más adecuado, aunque existe elementos más conpacto que consumen menos por si mismos. Evidentemente hay que colocar una resistencia en sesie con cada diodo, tal como comenta Alfqu, pero de mucho menos valor. Es cierto lo que dice Fernandoae cuando colocamos las parejas en paralelo, puesto que el valor resistivo de los diodos no son iguales al igual que la tolerancia de la resistencias que llevan en serie. Pero el colocar los diodos en serie tampoco es la solución.
Como ya propuse con anterioridad una solución es montar una matriz de diodos y multiplexarlo. Es un abanico de posibilidades bastante amplio y mas barato que un disipador.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2008)

"Es cierto lo que dice Fernandoae cuando colocamos las parejas en paralelo, puesto que el valor resistivo de los diodos no son iguales al igual que la tolerancia de la resistencias que llevan en serie. Pero el colocar los diodos en serie tampoco es la solución. "
Esteee.... si no estan en serie ni en paralelo... como es? Acaso existe otra forma nueva? jeje


----------



## EL NOVATO (Oct 12, 2008)

fernandoae, si que existe otras formas distintas a las tu has expuesto, pero evidentemente más eficaces.
Vereis, el problema está en que veis la tensión como una costante en el tiempo sin cosiderar los efectos que puede conseguirse variando ese valor. Y si se trata de iluminacion, pues todavia más a nuesto favor, puesto que nuestra reaccion obtica es muy lenta. Al observar una lampara incandescente, conectada a la red electrica de nuestra casa no vemos que se apague 50 veces por segundo, lo mismo pasa con un led.
Voy a dejar unas direcciones para que observeis lo que vengo comentando
http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?matrix_display.jps
http://www2.ate.uniovi.es/fernando/Doc2003/EI/Displays y Matriz.pdf
Cuando hagais vuestros comentarior, dire como desglosar estos esquemas y hacerlos más sencillos y atractivos si se quiere algún efecto con los leds.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2008)

ya se lo del multiplexaje, pero en definitiva tambien estan en serie, en paralelo, o solos...a eso es a lo que voy


----------

